# Santa Fe Cantilever Signal Bridge



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

One of my favorite prototype signals is Santa Fe's cantilever signal bridge. BLMA models made a great kit for both HO and N scale, but there is nothing in G scale that comes close to this prototype. I used an HO scale kit from BLMA to get the dimensions I needed for the 1:29th scale version seen below. 

G scale cantilever signal bridge:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

This bridge was made out of brass, aluminum rods, and polystyrene. The round target is made using a 1" metal hole cutter with a 0.25" drill bit. Thin polystyrene is then cut out to from the lamp shade and wrapped inside the 0.25" brass rod that will hold the LED. You can play around with this until you get the LED to fit in tight. After the targets are made, they are connected to brass masts. 
Once the signal assembly is complete, a stainless steel strip was used as a base for the deck. Mounts for the signals were made from plastic, and a diamond plate strip was added to the top surface for realism. O scale railings from Plastruct were used since the perspective of the smaller scale looked right to me. 

Next, the cantilevered side panels were made. I heated plastic strips in order to get the curvature I wanted. Brass strips were used as gussets and aluminum rods were used as cross members. A square tube was used as the mast for the signal. The wires from the LED's will run down the mast and into the foundation. Also, two steel rods driven into the concrete will support the cantilevered tower on the layout. Once construction of the tower was complete, the bridge was painted and the wiring installed.

Making sure tall cars will fit:


Drawing made from BLMA model:


Making the bridge:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Framing the sides:










Installation:




LED's tested and ready for action:


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

More pictures can be seen on my website:

http://www.haworthengineering.com/signals.html


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice signal bridge! 

Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Michael ! 

Very nice execution. 

Thanks for sharing, 
Brian


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very impressive. Looks just like the real ones.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Superb !


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

